# Quick urgent query on Uterogestan



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi there

Anyone else have problems getting a local prescription for Uterogestan due to it being unlicencesed?  Any suggestions or solutions gratefully received.

My GP is reluctant to prescribe - actually he wrote prescription but Pharmacist flagged the fact it is unlicensed.  He is trying to get specialist appt for me tomorrow.  Am at end of my supplies after tomorrow morning's dose so stress levels rising rapidly...

Can I sign waiver?  should I be thinking of couriering from Cz REpublic? i need some advice please..

Maya


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

maya have you posted on the treatment abroad thread, I know in the uK my cons said that he couldn't prescribe any drug not licsenced in the UK not sure if Ireland is the same.

I get drugs from the California USA fed ex'd in less than 48 hours, so Europe might be able to move quicker
L x


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks JJ - Think i posted everywhere else  

Maybe I could change to generic or similar licenced drug without any risk? I'll check it out.

Thanks again
Maya


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Maya, so sorry you are having a stressful time with this.  Isn't it virtually the same as cyclogest?  Might be worth asking your GP/googling it to get a translation so that you can compare the two.

Do hope you can work something out.  Sure there must be a something similar you could get from GP/specialist.  Courier from CZ takes a couple of days I think so maybe try that.  Keeping everything crossed you can sort it out!  

Love &hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

ring Ali in Tamworth Fazeley pharmacy he is so helpful and he can source obscure drugs.

L x


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your responses.  After much stress and firm but gentle insisting, the GP Okd the prescription (after getting a letter of confirmation/assurance from the clinic overseas).

I didnt have time to get anything sent in time from overseas so this was my only hope.

I strongly recommend to anyone else about to undertake tx abroad to get a clear indication from your GP if they will cooperate in the writing of a prescription once a pregnancy is confirmed.  If they will not do this you would be better to get a prescription from the treating clinic to cover at least three weeks (from the time of your treatment through the 2ww) and during the week after your positive test, you can arrange for any medication to be sent either from the clinic or other pharmacy source.

I would not wish the stress on to anyone.

Take care
Maya


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I know over here I have to pay an IVF clinic for the shared care package and they transprescribe the drugs I need (if they are available in the UK)
L x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Maya....sorry you had such a stress with the prescription.  I am going to go and count my tablets to see when they'll last until as I can see the same thing happening to me if -no WHEN !  I get a BFP.  Especially as it will be getting close to Xmas and Reprofit are closing for a few weeks I believe.  Did anyone get back to you to say cyclogest was just as good?!  Just wondering as I seem to have a lot of that left over from previous attempts. 

..Winky


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

I know when I ran out at one point Stepan said it was fine to use cyclogest - just check the total daily dosages.

Dx


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Winky - I would say the same as Dottie...The dosage is slightly different per day... not sure how to get it right if you've begun a day's supply,... I guess start a day with the new drug.  

Perhaps I over-estimated my need to get Uterogestan (I was and am reluctant to change from a medication that is working well - no-one could tell me there would be no risks).  but my problem was not just the unlicenced nature of this drug but the fact that i was under the treatment of an International cllinic ...the whole aftercare debate comes in...whose patient am I now?  Neither the GP nor pharmacist wanted to take responsibility for my meds (I can understand that)...Until booking appt in hospital on 17 February (!!) I have no midwife assigned to me...

Anyway, Winky, please sort out your supplies...its one stress you can avoid if possible. - hows the 2ww madness?

Maya


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I 'e' mailed Jana today to ask for a prescription for thr whole lot of meds I'll need for the 12 weeks.
She also said they could post them if I needed them too.

Any idea of the cheapest way to get them? She quoted me in euros and the rates just rubbish at the moment isn' it  

LL xxxx


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sorry, dont have suggestions beyond Ali's of Shadwell that others talk of ... We have a drug payment scheme here in ireland so there is a cap on patients monthly drug bill..

I had a number of Pms and posts from people who had moved between Uterogestan and cyclogest without any problems so maybe that would be easier to source?

Hope you get meds sorted out quickly.  

Maya


----------

